# Intelligence im Eclipse



## harry (29. Mrz 2007)

Hi Leute!
Hab ein ziemlich lästiges Problem.
Denn im Eclipse spinnt bei mir die Inteligence.
Denn wenn ich einen Vorschlag aus der der Inteligence mit
Enter übernehmen will, macht er das nicht.

Was muss ich einstellen dass das wieder geht?

mfg


----------



## Wildcard (29. Mrz 2007)

Was bezeichnest du als 'Intelligence'?


----------



## Gast (29. Mrz 2007)

Ich glaube ehr das wo anders die Intelligenz spinnt 

Was Du meinst ist IntelliSense....


----------



## AlArenal (29. Mrz 2007)

Nein, der Gast bin nicht ich


----------



## harry (29. Mrz 2007)

upppsss ... ja genau die mein ich ... sorry

wisst ihr was da sein kann???

mfg


----------

